# NO LONGER AVAILABE...FREE--KAUAI,



## voyager1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Oceanfront top floor unit Pono Kai #A307.  2 bdrms. and a loft - sleeps 8.  Can't travel due to illness. 

Thank you.


----------



## slip (Nov 14, 2018)

voyager1 said:


> Oceanfront top floor unit Pono Kai #A307.  2 bdrms. and a loft - sleeps 8.  Can't travel due to illness.  $700
> 
> Thank you.



This is an awesome unit. We stayed in this unit earlier this year. It was just totally renovated and they did a good job. The loft is bigger than most hotel rooms. Master bedroom is large too. And it’s only about 40 yards to the ocean. Fantastic view.

I actually have a video my wife took of the unit. Let me know if you want to see it.


----------



## voyager1 (Nov 15, 2018)

slip said:


> This is an awesome unit. We stayed in this unit earlier this year. It was just totally renovated and they did a good job. The loft is bigger than most hotel rooms. Master bedroom is large too. And it’s only about 40 yards to the ocean. Fantastic view.
> 
> I actually have a video my wife took of the unit. Let me know if you want to see it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great pictures.  I've been waiting to take this trip for a year, but last minute health problems have made the trip impossible for me.  I sure hope someone can make use of the week.


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2018)

voyager1 said:


> Thank you for the great pictures.  I've been waiting to take this trip for a year, but last minute health problems have made the trip impossible for me.  I sure hope someone can make use of the week.



I hope so to. It’s our favorite timeshare and we have been going at least once a year for many years now.


----------



## voyager1 (Nov 15, 2018)

voyager1 said:


> Oceanfront top floor unit Pono Kai #A307.  2 bdrms. and a loft - sleeps 8.  Can't travel due to illness.  NOW FREE
> 
> Thank you.



Hoping someone can use this.  No guest certificate required.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Nov 15, 2018)

voyager1 said:


> Hoping someone can use this.  No guest certificate required.


Sure wish I could grab this up!


----------



## PamMo (Nov 15, 2018)

WHAT????!!!!! This is FREE????!!!  You might want to change your title to indicate this, Voyager1. I sure a Tugger can use this. It is a very generous offer!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 15, 2018)

Very generous offer ! Round trip airfare from Portland, Oregon to LIH still available for $733.00.


----------



## ejfrolic (Nov 16, 2018)

Would love to take it, if it is still available! 
THank you.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2018)

ejfrolic said:


> Would love to take it, if it is still available!
> THank you.



Let us know if you get it!!


----------



## voyager1 (Nov 16, 2018)

ejfrolic said:


> Would love to take it, if it is still available!
> THank you.



I'm holding it for you, enjoy yourself...


----------



## ejfrolic (Nov 16, 2018)

Thank you so much Marcia! Really appreciate this generous offer. I sent you my email, address and my husband's phone number. 
Mahalo! 
Eunjung


----------



## ejfrolic (Nov 16, 2018)

slip said:


> Let us know if you get it!!


Aloha Jeff, yes my husband and I will be using this week! So happy to run into this post. I also watched the video your wife took of the unit on Youtube. Looked really fantastic. Can't wait to check in tomorrow and really give thanks for this gift during this Thanksgiving week. Thank you again Marcia. 
Eunjung


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2018)

ejfrolic said:


> Aloha Jeff, yes my husband and I will be using this week! So happy to run into this post. I also watched the video your wife took of the unit on Youtube. Looked really fantastic. Can't wait to check in tomorrow and really give thanks for this gift during this Thanksgiving week. Thank you again Marcia.
> Eunjung



Awesome, I’m really glad Voyager1 was able to find someone to use it. It can be very difficult to find someone with that short of notice. We have never been ther for Thanksgiving but we’re there the week after a couple times. 

Let us know how the trip went. Lava Lava has a great happy hour with toes in the sand dining. You can walk to Sam’s Oceanview and enjoy Happy Hour or dinner with great views. The Olympic Cafe is a short walk also and has a great Hula Pie. 

Aloha
Jeff


----------



## Patri (Nov 16, 2018)

Happy ending.


----------



## ejfrolic (Nov 21, 2018)

This is the sunrise view from the lanai (Pono Kai A307).
We enjoy the view so much and appreciate the unit is so spacious and modern.
Thank you Marcia again and everyone!
Happy Thanksgiving!
EJ


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2018)

ejfrolic said:


> This is the sunrise view from the lanai (Pono Kai A307).
> We enjoy the view so much and appreciate the unit is so spacious and modern.
> Thank you Marcia again and everyone!
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> EJ



Great picture, that view looks very familiar. It never gets old.


----------



## voyager1 (Nov 21, 2018)

ejfrolic said:


> This is the sunrise view from the lanai (Pono Kai A307).
> We enjoy the view so much and appreciate the unit is so spacious and modern.
> Thank you Marcia again and everyone!
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> EJ


What a beautiful picture.  Sure wish I was there, but I'm very happy that someone is enjoying the week and the beauty of the Islands.


----------

